# Jana screamed :(



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I cant believe it :crying:

She was being a pain in the butt, hiding under the sofa and behind it so I spent 10 mins getting her to eventually come out and I had to make a grab for her. She went mental, absolutely mental, kicking and thrashing and screaming, that awful sound that they can make. :crying: Obviously it would make it worse in the long run if I let her go, because I would have to get her again, so I just held her on the floor until she calmed then picked her up and she kicked off again(although without the scream), to the point where I had to scruff her and hold under her bum cos she was ripping me to pieces :sad:

I guess thats what happens when you leave a youngster for 3 weeks of not being picked up and handled  She always has been skittish but not like this. Its gonna be a big job getting her calm again but I will perservere.

Its the first time mum has heard the scream and it nearly made her cry, she was really shook up, which is how I was the first time. This is the 3rd time I have heard it, and it is just as horrible :sad:

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no am sorry hun!! Could something be up hun...neurological problems? Hope not!


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

they userly only scream if there in terrable pain or if they fear for there life something a bit wrong there i would say get the bunnie checked out if i were you


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They only scream if they're really scared or in pain I would take her to the vet. Only heard a bunny scream on tv that was on a vet show and he was having to shave her because of really bad flystrike. I never want to hear that in rl.


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

iv only had my bunnies for a few months now. they was not handled, so the 1st time i picked my lionhead up he had a short little scream but settled down. your rabbit might just be scared.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I wouldnt worry I have only heard a bunny scream once and that was cos I was trying to catch her to pick her up it was a horrible noise really made my heart go! She was just scared I dont think she realised I was there and I made her jump I hope I never have to hear that noise again I felt awful afterwards :crying:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Had a few screamers, actually was 1 from her litter that liked to scream.
Its horrible but im sure its a normal noise x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Its a normal noise if they are scared  I've heard it 3 times, all with scared bunnys its just not nice to hear it from your own 
She seems to have settled down now, I picked her up just to put her on the shelf today and no problems.

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I wouldn't worry hun, it sounds like you just made her jump when you made a grab. Prob didn't see your hand til it was on her.. Don't feel bad, it happens


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

It was a very quick grab because she is a very quick rabbit! 

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> It was a very quick grab because she is a very quick rabbit!
> 
> *Heidi*


there you go then  be the quick grab.. Suprised Pepsi never used to scream. Me and the OH would spend a good 15mins each night rounding him up to put him back in his pantry/cupboard home lol, behind sofa and all sorts.. used to use cushions to block one end of the sofa to corner him in.. But then I think he actually enjoyed it, til he was caught obviously


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, this is the first round up and catch I've had to do with her because all of mine go back into the shed on command when they are in the garden, she's never been loose in the house before!

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Lol, this is the first round up and catch I've had to do with her because all of mine go back into the shed on command when they are in the garden, she's never been loose in the house before!
> 
> *Heidi*


Must be the excitement of being in the house lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lol, must be! She was inside for a photo shoot with Kimba 

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> lol, must be! She was inside for a photo shoot with Kimba
> 
> *Heidi*


and where are the photos? hmmmmmm?!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

They are on here, under Jana and Kimba with their prizes or something similar its got *pic heavy* in the title   

Here 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/179302-jana-kimba-their-prizes-pic-heavy.html

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> They are on here, under Jana and Kimba with their prizes or something similar its got *pic heavy* in the title
> 
> Here
> 
> ...


I didn't see :blush2: put the tongues away


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lol, as you've gone blind and you cant see the post, you cant see the tongues either!               :lol:

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> lol, as you've gone blind and you cant see the post, you cant see the tongues either!               :lol:
> 
> *Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


>


I figured that out about you a long time ago Tink, have you only just realised yourself :eek6: you must be madder than even I thought ut:

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I figured that out about you a long time ago Tink, have you only just realised yourself :eek6: you must be madder than even I thought ut:
> 
> *Heidi*


it's sinking in... reeeaaallllllyyyyyy slowly


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> it's sinking in... reeeaaallllllyyyyyy slowly


well, what more can you expect :lol:

*Heidi*


----------

